# pelvic floor and rectal prolapse



## Mary2001 (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi All. I've not posted on the boards for some weeks. I am awaiting pelvic floor physiotherapy which I hope to get now in a few weeks after waiting for so so long. I am hoping it will help my problem, and would like to hear from anyone who has rectal lining prolapse as I read somewhere that it can progress to rectal prolapse which I'm really worried about. If anyone out there has rectal lining prolapse I would like to know if you have anyhting like these symptoms:- Everyday I go to have bowel movements which I always think is sufficient amount of stool to pass on a daily basis (go some days twice) but I think my back passage seems to be gaping and does not feel like it closes up properly to tail off a bowel movement properly, and I never feel like I have had the right call to stool as I have a heavy feeling like I need to go, but the rectal feeling of gaping during bowel movements is not right somehow, so I also do not feel I have finished properly either, which means I never feel comfortable, so then after about a week I get heavy feeling in my lower pelvis and then I need to keep on empyting my bowel and pass an awful lot of stool (I need to go 5 or 6 times on that day). The stools I pass are long and curly nearly like a U shape, and because there is so much I don't know where on earth all this keeps coming from. Could it be a backlog that is not getting through and building up? If anyone with rectal prolapse has these sort of symptoms I would be grateful to hear what you do that helps. Would like to hear from someone who posted before called "I will cure my ibs" but also would be grateful for any suggestions from anyone. Sorry to go on about this, but I am finding life very hard to cope with because of the long delay in getting medical help, and am keeping my fingers crossed that the physiotherapy for my pelvic floor might help. I asked my consultant if he could fix the prolapse, and he said "No" that sort of surgery is not always successful and that even if he did fix it, that it could just come back again. Sounds very disheartening and I am actually thinking of asking for a bag to be fitted if the physiotherpay doesnt work because of this daily grind which is wearing me down. Would be grateful for any suggestions offered, as even knowing I am not alone is a help and thanks all for any support you can offer. Mary.


----------



## caputsky (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi Mary, When I saw your post, I had to read it because I have suspected that I might have rectal prolapse for a while now, but wasn't sure. But when you described some of your symptoms, they are the same as mine. Yes, I have IBS-D, but most of the time my bowel movements are not diarrhea, but rather come in small bits. Sometimes I have to strain, and many, if not most, times it feels like there is more there. I also feel the gaping sensation you mention. At first, I chalked it up to my hemorrhoids (I have external), but it seems like something more is going on. I want to bring it up to my new doctor, but a specialist I saw a while ago dismissed the idea when I mentioned it because I am more IBS-D than C. Anyway, I just wanted to comment to let you know you are not alone in feeling this way, and I understand how frustrating and uncomfortable it can be. I rarely feel comfortable in my body lately, and that's hard to deal with. Hopefully other people with experience with this will respond, and let me know if you find out anything more from your doctor, if you wouldn't mind. I hope you start feeling better!Julie


----------



## Mary2001 (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks Julie for reading my post and for your reply. It is a difficult problem to deal with the defecation because I think the proper muscles or something is not working properly, and even though I take movicol (which is a good help in clearing things out) the problem lies in that it is so difficult to get it out, and feels like its just sitting in my pelvis bunched up. I do hope you do not have a rectal prolapse. Have you tried anything for the heamorhoids, like suppositiories, as sometimes I think also that maybe its internal hemorhoids is a problem, but have not been diagnosed with that, but I do beleive they cause something similar to prolapse. I will let you know how things go once I get the pelvic floor physiotherapy in a few weeks (if I'm lucky). Mary.


----------



## caputsky (Jan 21, 2009)

Good luck with the pelvic floor physiotherapy, Mary! One quick question -- what type of doctor did you/are you going to for the pelvic floor problems and rectal prolapse? I'm not sure if I should talk to my GI about this (he's new for me) or another specialist. If you get a chance to let me know, that would be great. Thanks!


----------



## Mary2001 (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks Julie for your reply. It was a co-rectal surgeon that I saw, and he recommended that I have physiotherapy for my pelvic floor which I am waiting so hard to get. I am hoping to get an appointment within the next month, and am fed up waiting for this as I'm having problems for a few years now. I hope you get your problem fixed and not have to wait as long as I am waiting, and once I get the physiotherapy I will post on the boards if it has helped me, but I would presume I will need a few sessions before I feel any improvement, but am not sure how quick or effective physiotherapy is. Thanks for your support. Mary.


----------

